# Struggling



## Daisyw (7 mo ago)

I've been dealing with DPDR for a few months now. It got so intense that I started questioning reality and my senses. I'm trying to trust my vision even when everything looks so alien to me. It's so hard and I'm frustrated because deep down I know the truth. I'm always scared I'm doing this to myself and I don't remember how to be okay and just exist like I used to.


----------



## SMN123 (8 mo ago)

I feel the exact same way Daisy, I literally have no idea when I will feel like my normal self again, i’ve been in this weird state of dpdr for many months now too the main cause i think for me was extreme stress, OCD, and anxiety. One thing to focus on is self care because it helps you to reconnect with your self more and relax


----------



## Daisyw (7 mo ago)

SMN123 said:


> I feel the exact same way Daisy, I literally have no idea when I will feel like my normal self again, i’ve been in this weird state of dpdr for many months now too the main cause i think for me was extreme stress, OCD, and anxiety. One thing to focus on is self care because it helps you to reconnect with your self more and relax


Thanks for that advice. I think what's most frustrating are the thoughts that come up questioning reality. They feel so real. I intellectually know they're not the truth. The harder I fight or force it the worse it gets


----------



## Sarah17 (2 mo ago)

I’m having the same thing but I still feel like it’s something more then derealization and I’m genuinely scared, I feel weightless and hollow and I keep questioning if I exist or not because this doesn’t make sense! Sometimes I’m more calm but the feelings don’t go away, very single day it just gets worse and worse and I don’t know where I’m actually going it feels like I’m going down a bottomless pit and nobody else can relate. I keep feeling more and more disconnected with reality by the day! And in a way my mind feels like infinity! Can a brain actually do something like this?


----------



## Dragoon909 (2 mo ago)

Daisyw said:


> I've been dealing with DPDR for a few months now. It got so intense that I started questioning reality and my senses. I'm trying to trust my vision even when everything looks so alien to me. It's so hard and I'm frustrated because deep down I know the truth. I'm always scared I'm doing this to myself and I don't remember how to be okay and just exist like I used to.


You're not alone by far...
For 8 days, I have been questioning my surroundings; it's like I'm in a thick fog. 

I was outside today, and everything looked so bleak and bleh. I had no emotion whatsoever. It was scary. 

A few days ago, I started to go in depersonalization mode: felt like I was sitting behind my eyes. 

I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Dragoon909 (2 mo ago)

Sarah17 said:


> I’m having the same thing but I still feel like it’s something more then derealization and I’m genuinely scared, I feel weightless and hollow and I keep questioning if I exist or not because this doesn’t make sense! Sometimes I’m more calm but the feelings don’t go away, very single day it just gets worse and worse and I don’t know where I’m actually going it feels like I’m going down a bottomless pit and nobody else can relate. I keep feeling more and more disconnected with reality by the day! And in a way my mind feels like infinity! Can a brain actually do something like this?


 Everything you stated resonates with me. 

All of it.


----------



## S0ullessg0dessx3 (2 mo ago)

Ehh I have been feeling the same exact thing… I just feel like I’m watching someone else’s life thru the screen aka my eyes… I keep questioning reality and I found this forum couple days ago and I’m glad I’m not alone but I still feel alone. I’m scared and I get such a bad panic attacks I can literally be sitting in my car and out of nowhere my brain starts questioning what is going on and I start going crazy and I just wanna ran out of my car but I can’t cus I’m standing in traffic so I’m here sitting numb and scared because I just feel like this is all a dream.


----------

